# M V Avonwood



## sailingday (Jun 6, 2007)

I sailed on the Avonwood March- September 1952, have tried to get photos of her in the allery without success, lovely time for me great times ashore in the UK Aberdeen, Hull, Souh Shields Belfast and London tied up there by Tower bridge, then as an eighteen year old up and down the Italian coast what a life, any one sailed on this ship, it was owned by Constantines of Middlesboro, mainly Aberdeen crew great bunch.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Photo of 'Avonwood' (scroll down and click on image) - https://cornwallcanalandshipping.wordpress.com/tag/cornwall-canal/page/2/
Details of her history and fate - http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?offset=190&index=101506

Dennis.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Built for the Great Lakes Service


----------



## sailingday (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for your guidance regarding Avonwood, the site also featured he launch of 'Cienfuegos' which I joined in Aberdeen November 1959, went round the coast with her to Swansea, then made my way to Southampton and joined the Pretoria Castle did 3 trips as i/c waiter.I had spent several years previously with P.S.N.C ( Reina del Mar and Reina del Pacifico) fabulous runs.


----------



## ron.rsp (Dec 13, 2015)

I have just been looking through my late brothers merchant navy do***ents 
he had a number of trips on the "Avonwood". The Canadian Lakes mostly,I have another pic which I will try and post when I have worked out how to do.

Ron


----------



## Jim McKay (May 22, 2019)

My Dad Sailed on the Avonwood in 1952 Kenny McKay pictured here playing the mouth organ


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

I have posted a photo of the Avonwood in the gallery..

Cheers Frank


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I started as an office boy in Constantines HQ in Middlesbrough in 1958 and there were two paintings on my wall, the Gartwood and the Avonwood...both known as 'Glasgow' ships and mainly on the Canadian run at that time.
geoff


----------



## Anne Bartlett (Nov 1, 2021)

My father was also on the Avonwood in the fifties. He sailed the Great Lakes and I have picture of him, with the Avonwood, tied up in Hamilton, Ontario.


----------

